# Dream Come True



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

So, anyone who knows me, knows I'm a Ford bloke through and through.

I've had 8 Fords over the years, 3 of which have been ST's (2 Fiesta and 1 Focus).

Whilst they have served me well and the Focus ST was always the one on the pedestal, the one I regretted selling as soon as I did, the one I wished I could get back. There was always the dream that one day I'd get to buy a Focus RS in the lovely Ultimate Green......well that day has arrived!!

I have secured that very car and collect it at the end of the month. I keep pinching myself and I'm itching to get in to the driving seat! I just couldn't turn it down. It has the spec I want and the low mileage. One previous keeper and it looks like it's been kept in a garage as it's in very good condition.

A pic at the dealership.










So, some Q's to pose to DW.

This is going to be the most looked after car I'll own. In that vein, what dash cams would you advise getting. I'd like a front and rear cam, night mode and parking mode.

CCTV - similar, night mode, clarity paramount

I have the headache of getting insurance for it and have gone through Adrian Flux, having never used them before I didn't know what to expect. The chap I got was decent, chatty and knew his stuff.

Unfortunately their price was nowhere near the one of the comparison sites of £324 - I know this will be for a standard RS so if it has to stay standard for a year then so be it.

Are there any other sites or companies that would suit the needs of an enthusiast and potential modified car.

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks a great example! I'm sure you will enjoy it!

For CCTV look at Hikvision 5mp cameras. They are very very clear and great quality. You can get 8mp which are even better but obviously more expensive! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Great looking car, spend some time on the forums if you have not already and see what other people are doing to reduce the risk of theft, these are high on the list for taking.

Thatcham immobiliser and tracker, and some good visible deterrent like the disklock, also move the OBD port.

If it's keyless then invest in a decent faraday bag for the keys, they are relatively cheap.

I have 5mp HIKvision and they are superb, but in reality most thieves are aware of CCTV and cover accordingly

Dashcams, look at the Thinkware F800 Pro.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Can't help on any of the questions sorry, but that's one stunning motor mate. Gratz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I've got the HIK Cctv at work & it's really good,,as for dash cam I have the Thinkware 770 front & rear cam system,,here a pic from my work









Andy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Can't help with the dash can situ but can backup what the guys have saud about cctv 
We use HIK at our work too and the quality is great, 
Also good phone app too with good features, play back, snap shot pics etc 

Oh and btw the car looks stunning,


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. Will def look at the HIK system. Looks to be just the ticket. Ordered a faraday bag and a disklok and a decent CCTV system is a must. 

I won't be sparing any expense trying to keep this secure. Unfortunately it will be on the drive for the time being. Still saving for the deposit. I just couldn't let this slip away as it ticked all the boxes. 

A mate has offered to keep it in his garage for a short time whilst I have bollards installed on the driveway. Hopefully by then the CCTV should be bought and installed and with the addition of the Faraday bag and disklok I hope the scroatbags decide it's in the too difficult box.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Have a look at Autowatcj Ghost, very popular on Ford s. Also get a dummy obd port for it too.

Sutty


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've just fitted a Nextbase 412 GW to mine and the image quality is awesome... Video will be posted this Sunday so I'll drop you a link then fella


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Still have a soft spot for these. Bought mine new back in 2010, kept it for 2 years. Join the rs owners club.wealth of knowledge and very friendly.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

RandomlySet said:


> I've just fitted a Nextbase 412 GW to mine and the image quality is awesome... Video will be posted this Sunday so I'll drop you a link then fella


Nice one cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

wish wash said:


> Still have a soft spot for these. Bought mine new back in 2010, kept it for 2 years. Join the rs owners club.wealth of knowledge and very friendly.


Good to hear! I've joined. I was a member of the FiestaSTOC and FocusSTOC and thoroughly enjoyed the forums. Hopefully the RSOC follows in the same vein.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice 

For insurance try sky or Keith Michaels, I've been insured with sky for a few years on both my ST that are heavily modified and they were by far the cheapest but also offered the policy that suited my needs as in like for like on modifications and guaranteed hire car ect ect 

I'd recommend the usual disklok and look at an obd port relocation and then auto watch ghost as already said or a viper alarm and also get yourself a key pouch to stop them being able to clone the keys signal from outside 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice indeed. Insurance quote of £324 seems incredibly reasonable


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Very nice indeed. Insurance quote of £324 seems incredibly reasonable


Yep it seems so. It's by far the cheapest so far and that's after having gone through some of the modified insurers out there. If it has to be kept standard for a year then so be it. I can't really turn that price down to be fair.

I have a couple more insurance companies to contact but failing that I'll be having this and getting out on those country roads. :car: :driver:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Spot on mate there great cars


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Invest in a disklok as a visible deterent to put the scrotes off, nice car btw.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Disklok received today. Faraday bag ordered for the keys too. I'm doing as much as possible short of wiring the door handle up to the mains haha. Now there's a thought.....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Firstly congratulations Mark, I certainly know the feeling when collecting a dream car. I have the Thinkware dash cam front and rear camera hard wired to my M2 with up to eight hours on parking mode, night vision and time laps. I also have an Arlo wireless CCTV that connects via wifi and an app for my iPhone so I can check on the M2 from the work place or PC. The MK 2 RS is my favourite, without wishing to offend MK 3 RS owners on here, the MK 3 isn't aggressive looking enough and lacks the road presence of the MK 2 IMO. I'm with Adrian Flux and payed £548 for this year including all the mods I have fitted. Enjoy your dream car


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cracking car mate as stated make sure you get a decent alarm, I opted for the Cobra when I had my ST


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Firstly congratulations Mark, I certainly know the feeling when collecting a dream car. I have the Thinkware dash cam front and rear camera hard wired to my M2 with up to eight hours on parking mode, night vision and time laps. I also have an Arlo wireless CCTV that connects via wifi and an app for my iPhone so I can check on the M2 from the work place or PC. The MK 2 RS is my favourite, without wishing to offend MK 3 RS owners on here, the MK 3 isn't aggressive looking enough and lacks the road presence of the MK 2 IMO. I'm with Adrian Flux and payed £548 for this year including all the mods I have fitted. Enjoy your dream car


CheeRS mate. I've looked in to the Thinkware dash cam and I'm impressed. I have also looked in to the BlackVue cams too but think they're a little out of my budget. So I think the Thinkware will be the winner.

It it my opinion too that the Mk2 has serious road presence, having said that, I did consider the Mk3 and priced a few up, but when this one popped up I simply couldn't turn it down.

I think I'll keep it standard for the year and just pay the £324 rather than the other daft quote I got the other day....£1,062!! Ha, I don't think so somehow :lol:



BrummyPete said:


> Cracking car mate as stated make sure you get a decent alarm, I opted for the Cobra when I had my ST


CheeRS mate. The previous owner had a Cobra immobiliser fitted so luckily it's not something I need to look at. I was pleasantly surprised to find it as it was something else I was going to look at getting sorted.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Mark ST said:


> CheeRS mate. I've looked in to the Thinkware dash cam and I'm impressed. I have also looked in to the BlackVue cams too but think they're a little out of my budget. So I think the Thinkware will be the winner.
> 
> It it my opinion too that the Mk2 has serious road presence, having said that, I did consider the Mk3 and priced a few up, but when this one popped up I simply couldn't turn it down.
> 
> ...


Saves you a bit of cash for when you start modding ;-)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

BrummyPete said:


> Saves you a bit of cash for when you start modding ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Absolutely! :thumb: To be honest I need to do some research in to what mods I want. It's a foregone conclusion that I'll be modding at some point. Just won't be for a while.

Security first.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

There's a bit of dashcam footage at the end of this video...





I will be doing a proper upload at some point soon of the footage from it


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Mark R5 said:


> Disklok received today. Faraday bag ordered for the keys too. I'm doing as much as possible short of wiring the door handle up to the mains haha. Now there's a thought.....


Best security is to park it on the street so they don't know which house to attack for the keys / codes. Sad state of affairs but breaking in for the keys is the way they do it these days. As good as bollards etc are, the last thing you need is an armed attacker demanding the keys etc whilst threatening your family.

Auto Watch Guard has a feature to disable the car after a period, hopefully long and far enough away for them not to bother coming back for the override code.

Not a very positive post i know, but almost all the M140is being stolen are parked on the driveway, and being taken by house break-ins. next to none are taken from street parking as they don;t know which house to ransack.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Thinkware dash-cam ordered. Car insurance paid for. Collect the car on the 25th. 6 days at work until then.....like a child at Christmas! 

Got someone coming around on Monday to give us a quote to sort the driveway and install the security post. CCTV will also be on order soon too... Faraday bag and steering wheel lock arrived. 

I've promised the missus that I'll stop spending now haha.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

It's a great color. It wouldn't be my color, since I'm somewhat white damaged (all my cars have been white so far ), but I totally love flashy colors on the roads like this speed frog. It makes roads much more interesting ... otherwise, we'd have to suffer this endless bleak streak of gray passats.....

You'll have to do a few more shots in a nice spot in strong morning/evening sunlight (avoid lunchtime, **** time for any fotos due to haze of sunlight reflecting in dust particles in the air). The color should bomb then 

As for dashcams: I strongly suggest you look into the VIOFO A119S ... fantastic form factor and a great image night and day. Check out www.dashcamtalk.com. Also, quite a sane price across aliexpress for such a good all around package. I find thinkware etc completely overpriced comparatively.

For CCTV: I went with the SV3C 1080p Wifi model. Fantastic image at the price (60 USDish), well built and works nicely with my Synology NAS.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have bought and installed the Thinkware F770 this week. Yes its at the top end of the price scale (I paid £225 delivered for the front and rear camera package) but the real value lies in the integration software that syncs the front and rear camera recordings. 

The image quality is superb, the setup and operation is very straightforward, lots of operations that can be user defined etc - I'm very impressed with it


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

voon said:


> It's a great color. It wouldn't be my color, since I'm somewhat white damaged (all my cars have been white so far ), but I totally love flashy colors on the roads like this speed frog. It makes roads much more interesting ... otherwise, we'd have to suffer this endless bleak streak of gray passats.....
> 
> You'll have to do a few more shots in a nice spot in strong morning/evening sunlight (avoid lunchtime, **** time for any fotos due to haze of sunlight reflecting in dust particles in the air). The color should bomb then
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I'll be dragging the Canon 600D out of the wardrobe and taking the motor for a spin. Plenty of early morning and dusk shots for sure. I have well over 3000 photos of my Electric Orange ST when I had it so I'm sure it'll be the same again with this little beauty.

I must admit, I was close to changing my mind and having a white RS but the green 'frog' (Like that!!) came up so close to home and with the spec, mileage and price too good to pass up.

Thanks too for the info and link to the website very much appreciated. I will certainly be paying it some attention.



andy665 said:


> I have bought and installed the Thinkware F770 this week. Yes its at the top end of the price scale (I paid £225 delivered for the front and rear camera package) but the real value lies in the integration software that syncs the front and rear camera recordings.
> 
> The image quality is superb, the setup and operation is very straightforward, lots of operations that can be user defined etc - I'm very impressed with it


Cheers for your info.

I spoke with a Thinkware rep and i know they're going to be completely biased. However he spoke quite candidly and was giving me a run down of the phone app and the ease of it is very appealing.

I've been quoted a little more than the £225, but it includes hard wiring it in too so don't mind paying a little extra.


----------

